

Moving from Tumblr to Self-Hosting our Blog - aculver
https://www.limelightapp.com/blog/moving-from-tumblr-to-self-hosting-our-blog

======
aculver
I posted this on HN hoping it would generate some meaningful/educated
discussion on the topic. I'm really curious what the collective wisdom is here
on SEO topics.

